# Newbie need help ganging with Semo



## YahignessTshirts (Jul 5, 2012)

Im new to the tshirt business and im planning on ordering custom plasitol transfers that i have designs for and need help with how to order and how to gang on a sheet! Whats the size paper Semo uses and how many images can you gang on a sheet? Thanks and im looking forward to your comments and answers!!


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

YahignessTshirts said:


> Im new to the tshirt business and im planning on ordering custom plasitol transfers that i have designs for and need help with how to order and how to gang on a sheet! Whats the size paper Semo uses and how many images can you gang on a sheet? Thanks and im looking forward to your comments and answers!!


First pick a size paper you want and then layout your art work. Most companies offer different size paper so it's up to your needs to layout it out. If you still have questions please feel free to call me at 1-800-749-6933

[email protected]


----------



## Human1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Larry, i sent a message via your contact section of he website. I hope you guys can help me through the process. Im totally new to this. Waiting to hear back now.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

YahignessTshirts said:


> IWhats the size paper Semo uses and how many images can you gang on a sheet? Thanks and im looking forward to your comments and answers!!


Sizes and prices here:
SEMO Imprints - Pricing

How many depends on the size of the image.


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

You can probably get most of your questions answered on their website but you can always contact SEMO directly. They have the best customer service I have ever experienced.


----------



## YahignessTshirts (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help my fellow forum people!!


----------

